

Y combinator application - amourgh

Does Y combinator accept applications from foreign applicants with an idea
======
marcomonteiro
From the FAQ's (<http://ycombinator.com/faq.html>)

Do we have to start a company in the US for you to invest in us?

Yes, but that's usually not a problem. It's easy for foreign nationals to
start US companies (much easier than remaining here physically), and investors
and acquirers prefer them.

Do we have to be US citizens?

No, as long as you can get here for at least three months. We've funded many
startups founded by non-citizens.

Can you get us visas?

No, sorry, we don't do that. You'll have to figure out visas for yourself. If
you know people from previous YC-funded companies who came from outside the
US, we suggest you ask them for advice. They understand the options better
than we do.

------
JonathanWCurd
Yes but the regular deadline has passed. You can apply late I believe but
chances of acceptance are much smaller.

You can alway apply late ad get going on your idea and if you are not accepted
apply on time for the next cycle with development of your idea already under
way.

------
geoffw8
Yes.

Although, you might need a bit more than an "idea".

~~~
amourgh
Actually it's an online web game with multiplayer.a gambling game that we have
here in our country and not yet patented

------
amourgh
Thank you everyone.I appreciate.

------
amourgh
I mean non US-Citizens

